# Newbie looking for a supplier and a bean !! :)



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi everyone&#8230;

Just ordered my MC 2 AUTO 'NOIR' COFFEE GRINDER from Happy Donkey, so in about 5 days I'll need to be thinking of getting some beans to use in my Gaggia Classic









I live in Cheshire, the North West, so anywhere that you know of local would be fantastic ! - however, I'd appreciate any tips and links to any good dealers and/or bean types

Thanks all

Bri..


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Has Bean

Rave

Extract

James Gourmet


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

I'll get online and look them up







Brill...ta !


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Atkinsons in Lancaster are northwest also .


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

So is Coffee Circle (Manchester based)


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

If you're expecting your machine in 5 days order coffee now?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

There is also Exchange Coffee in Blackburn and Clitheroe, Roberts & Co in Mawdsley which is between Chorley and Ormskirk, and I'm pretty sure there's someone on the wirral and a couple in Liverpool. Which part of Cheshire are you in?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Bri - all the on-line coffee retailers are geared to provide quick turn around from point of order to delivery to your door. Try one - see how efficient they are. Best thing you can do is try them all one by one to see what appeals to your tastes.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What sort of flavours do you like in your coffee?


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Hasbean as has been mentioned situated in North Staffs usually arrives 2 days after ordering freshly roasted

Gaz


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Charliej said:


> There is also Exchange Coffee in Blackburn and Clitheroe, Roberts & Co in Mawdsley which is between Chorley and Ormskirk, and I'm pretty sure there's someone on the wirral and a couple in Liverpool. Which part of Cheshire are you in?


I live in Warrington, so Liverpool or Wirral I could collect


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

I think I'm a little too much unaware and new to pinpoint particular flavours but I can say that I enjoy dark rich spicy heavy almost sweet chocolate????? - Did that make any sense whatsoever!?!? LOL.. Sorry

I guess I'm about to just start a wonderful long journey in the world of coffee trying out lots of intricate flavours .......here I come then!!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Rave and Compass might be up your street then


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

I'll have a look ! Cheers...

Any particular bean suggested ?????

Cheers


----------

